# Well.... are you a chav ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.getlippy.com/play/quizzes/chavquiz/


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't see anything....

....or is that 'cos it's rude and the nice men in IT have blocked it?

H


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Try again H sorry, must have chavved it up 

http://www.getlippy.com/play/quizzes/chavquiz/


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> You are 21 % chav
> 
> You clearly know you are not, nor will you ever be anything even closely resembling a bonafide chav but that doesn't stop you from jumping on the bling bandwagon every now and then. There's nothing wrong with a bit of pretending though you'll never be able to hold your own with the true Burberry brigade.


Phew! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Wannabe chav 
You are *18 *% chav

You clearly know you are not, nor will you ever be anything even closely resembling a bonafide chav but that doesn't stop you from jumping on the bling bandwagon every now and then. There's nothing wrong with a bit of pretending though you'll never be able to hold your own with the true Burberry brigade. "

No where near it ! :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I couldn't be arsed to do 40 questions so went for a maccy d instead with me burbery cap on


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Wannabe chav
> You are 8 % chav
> 
> You clearly know you are not, nor will you ever be anything even closely resembling a bonafide chav but that doesn't stop you from jumping on the bling bandwagon every now and then. There's nothing wrong with a bit of pretending though you'll never be able to hold your own with the true Burberry brigade.


I guess what messed up my score was the fact I have never worn lip liner 2 shades darker than my lipstick and I have never worn white stiletoes (though I have been tempted!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> > Wannabe chav
> > You are 8 % chav
> >
> > You clearly know you are not, nor will you ever be anything even closely resembling a bonafide chav but that doesn't stop you from jumping on the bling bandwagon every now and then. There's nothing wrong with a bit of pretending though you'll never be able to hold your own with the true Burberry brigade.
> ...


But they missed this though... 

"180TTR in Imola Yellow, with black leather, Xenons, 18-in RS4s with H&R coilovers and spacers, Abt DTM Limited spoiler, Forge Pure White oil and water covers, Forge alloy gear knob with a [email protected] leather gear gaitor,Burberry Baseball Cap, Davidg keyring, yellow LEDs and a packet of paracetamol in the glove box to relieve the ache caused by all tinned luncheon meat!"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Also 18% Chav.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Also 18% Chav.


Me too


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

I got 15% :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > > Wannabe chav
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I did tick the circle to confirm that I have eaten a tin of corned beef or 2 in the past. May favourite is corned beef and tomato sandwiches. [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Wannabe chav
> You are 0 % chav
> 
> You clearly know you are not, nor will you ever be anything even closely resembling a bonafide chav but that doesn't stop you from jumping on the bling bandwagon every now and then. There's nothing wrong with a bit of pretending though you'll never be able to hold your own with the true Burberry brigade.


Oh dear....does this mean I'm a ponse? :roll:

H


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Wannabe chav 
You are 13 % chav

You clearly know you are not, nor will you ever be anything even closely resembling a bonafide chav but that doesn't stop you from jumping on the bling bandwagon every now and then. There's nothing wrong with a bit of pretending though you'll never be able to hold your own with the true Burberry brigade.

Unlucky for some but worth a go


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

10%. I'm geet posh, me.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

18% as well, Let down on outdoor hot tub


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm a very worried 21% chav - must've been the 2 clubbing hols in Ibiza that did it :roll: (that's my excuse anyway)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

18% too

I think it was the calling dinner "tea"....just can't stop myself. It because I've got kids, and that's what they call it!

Bostin'


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Having just had 2 days in Paris, I am stunned that most of the well heeled Frogs, think that the famous Burberry tartan is a smart piece of fashion!

Not a chav in sight , mind you not one TT either :?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Having just had 2 days in Paris, I am stunned that most of the well heeled Frogs, think that the famous Burberry tartan is a smart piece of fashion!
> 
> Not a chav in sight , mind you not one TT either :?


Same with greek posh [email protected] - burberry is quite "cool" nowadays. :roll: 
Greek chavs don't touch Burberry - they feel it's too "subtle" (yet) :lol:


----------

